# Some pictures from the Aachen Orchideen-show



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2009)

This weekend its time again for the 2 yearly event of the DOG group Aachen Dreiländereck (3 countries corner), Aachen being situated in Germany right at the border with Belgium and Holland. The place is a rather romantic one because the show is in the large greenhouses of the cities parks and gardens department! Among others the german nurseries Roellke (together with Equagenera), Franz Glanz and Giselher Cramer participate to the exhibition.

Here some pictures (Next time I shall definitively take along my tripod, and more time  )

Paph vietnamense:




malipo:




callosum var. Pygmy:




paph tranlienianum:




paph hirsutissimum:




lots of delenatiis including albas are shown:




Cramer Orchideen has one of the outstanding paticipations (to my appreciation):








Transval x St. Swithin from Cramer:




his wardii group:




'bulldogs' from Tonn nursery:




I still do not really like them  , or ????




Some pics. of non-slippers to follow! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice Jean - thanks for sharing


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2009)

here some non-slippers but nonetheless lovely ones! Jean

Cattleya walkeriana:




Catt percivaliana semi-alba:




catt intermedia alba, a pretty one:




Laelia anceps time of course:




A very special breeding of Laelia purpurata:




and another var.:




encyclia vittelina group:




masd. veitchiana:




Dracula gorgona?:




Lycaste:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 31, 2009)

Jean, lovely shots, thanks! Love the Transval x St. Swithin...smashing stuff!


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 31, 2009)

Jean. Thanks for the orchid tour. They are all beautiful. What a nice little garden tour to start a cold day. I will do my touring on the net today. Yesterday my trip ended in a snow bank, and a long wait to be pulled out.

I had just come from the Heart Center where they told me I was doing well. I didn't intend to run into a snow bank and test it out

Marilyn


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2009)

neat!
thanks!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2009)

Grandma M said:


> Jean. Thanks for the orchid tour. They are all beautiful. What a nice little garden tour to start a cold day. I will do my touring on the net today. Yesterday my trip ended in a snow bank, and a long wait to be pulled out.
> 
> I had just come from the Heart Center where they told me I was doing well. I didn't intend to run into a snow bank and test it out
> 
> Marilyn



wow, Marilyn! so glad to read that you are ok!!? Jean


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2009)

Jean, looks like it was a very nice show. Nice orchids on display. You said elsewhere you travelled about 250kms to get there, over here, thats "just up the road"


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad you're OK. 


Grandma M said:


> Yesterday my trip ended in a snow bank, and a long wait to be pulled out.
> Marilyn


Thanx for the photos Jean-Lux.


----------



## Elena (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for photos, Jean, it's always good to see what the folks in other countries grow. Some very nice plants there.

Transval x St. Swithin caught my eye too. It's not normally my type of cross but that one is very attractive.

Marilyn, glad you are okay!!!


----------



## nikv (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice! Thank you, Jean. My favorite is that tranlieniamum. Yum! :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting your lovely photos. I really like the tranlieniamum too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the tour -- it's not easy to get good photos at an orchid show.

Marilyn, we watch the Channel 8 news and weather -- you've really been hit lately with snow and slippery roads. I'm sorry you had an unfortunate experience with all that, but glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2009)

:clap: Nice job! I'm on show overload today!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 1, 2009)

wow.. nice pictures.... I love those wardii...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for going to the show Jean! And getting in on your senior discount! oke:Saved money for more plants!!


----------



## orchidmaven (Feb 3, 2009)

I still do not really like them  , or ????






Jean,

Great Pics!

I love the complex paphs and they are spectacular. They are a challenge to the paph grower. Perhaps that is why so many paph growers do not like them. The "book", where they were first described as 'Bull Dog' paphs', was written by a phalaenopsis grower. I get that. But really, they do not come close to being as cute as a bull dog. 

They are magnificent!

Just the opinion of one who loves the Complex group. 

Theresa 
Hillsview


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Jean!!!!! (When will I go to an orchid show??? ) Thank you so much for sharing!!!! It is weird though that instead of ''tranlienianum'', they wrote ''translinianum''!!! (was this a former name???)


----------

